# ISP Config3  POP und IMAP Server



## vzcrsa (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem.

per SMTP kann ich senden auch über Wemail

jedoch Empfange ich keine E-Mail per Pop oder Imap

per Telnet bekomme ich antworten das alles ok ist.

Firewall ist abgeschaltet und der DNS richtig konfiguriert.

Was kann das sein ??? Wie finde ich den Fehler ??


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2009)

Dann schau mal ins mail log.


----------



## vzcrsa (12. Juni 2009)

ich lasse sie dir per pn zukommen ( DATENSCHUTZ )


----------



## Till (13. Juni 2009)

Der amavisd ist bei Dir nicht gestartet, daher hängen die mails in der queue.


----------



## vzcrsa (17. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Der amavisd ist bei Dir nicht gestartet, daher hängen die mails in der queue.


amavisd ist gestartet und immer noch kommen keine e-mails rein !!


----------



## vzcrsa (17. Juni 2009)

jetzt habe ich das ganze zum dritten male installiert und nichts ändert sich.
auf anderen servern von uns läuft das ganze ganz sauber. 
firewall port frei. alle progs laufen. und zu verrecken kommen keine e-mail rein.
telnet antwortet - ping funktioniert - smtp sendet aber pop oder imap will keine e-mails !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

zur unterstützung hier das mail protokoll:

Jun 17 14:30:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[28757]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:30:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[28757]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:31:46 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[27393]: timeout after END-OF-MESSAGE from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:31:46 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[27393]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[28849]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[28849]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:35:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[28849]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[31611]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[31611]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:40:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[31611]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 pop3d: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 imapd: Disconnected, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], time=0
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[31675]: connect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[31675]: lost connection after CONNECT from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:45:03 vadmin30 postfix/smtpd[31675]: disconnect from localhost.localdomain[127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:47:09 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:47:09 vadmin30 imapd: LOGIN, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[37808], protocol=IMAP
Jun 17 14:47:09 vadmin30 imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=30, sent=238, time=0
Jun 17 14:47:10 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:47:10 vadmin30 imapd: LOGIN, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[37809], protocol=IMAP
Jun 17 14:47:10 vadmin30 imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=0, body=0, rcvd=472, sent=1064, time=0
Jun 17 14:47:10 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:47:10 vadmin30 imapd: LOGIN, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[37811], protocol=IMAP
Jun 17 14:47:10 vadmin30 imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=224, body=0, rcvd=294, sent=1399, time=0
Jun 17 14:47:11 vadmin30 imapd: Connection, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]
Jun 17 14:47:11 vadmin30 imapd: LOGIN, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], port=[37813], protocol=IMAP
Jun 17 14:47:11 vadmin30 imapd: LOGOUT, user=info@xxxx.de, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1], headers=224, body=0, rcvd=294, sent=1399, time=0
J


----------



## bibabu (17. Juni 2009)

Zum Empfang von Emails ist im übrigen ebenfalls der SMTP nötig. Über IMAP / POP3 werden die Emails aus dem Postfach abgefragt.

Was ergibt die Ausgabe von "mailq"?


----------



## vzcrsa (17. Juni 2009)

Zitat von bibabu:


> Zum Empfang von Emails ist im übrigen ebenfalls der SMTP nötig. Über IMAP / POP3 werden die Emails aus dem Postfach abgefragt.
> 
> Was ergibt die Ausgabe von "mailq"?


Sorry kann ich Dir jetzt nicht mehr sagen, da ich mich nun schon mit dem mist 2 wochen rumärgere und mich nun für ein anderes system entschieden habe. 
leider gibt es hier keine brauchbaren lösungen mehr.

Was ich noch an Kunden habe lasse ich wie bisher mit ISP Config laufen und die NEUEN werde ich mit einer anderen Software betreiben, zumindest bekomme ich da etwas schneller und prezisere Antworten. Da war vor ISP Config 3 wesentlich besser hier. Muss ich einmal raulassen.


----------



## vzcrsa (17. Juni 2009)

Zitat von bibabu:


> Zum Empfang von Emails ist im übrigen ebenfalls der SMTP nötig. Über IMAP / POP3 werden die Emails aus dem Postfach abgefragt.
> 
> Was ergibt die Ausgabe von "mailq"?


mailq

server1:~# Mail queue is empty


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

> Sorry kann ich Dir jetzt nicht mehr sagen, da ich mich nun schon mit dem mist 2 wochen rumärgere und mich nun für ein anderes system entschieden habe.
> leider gibt es hier keine brauchbaren lösungen mehr.
> 
> Was ich noch an Kunden habe lasse ich wie bisher mit ISP Config laufen und die NEUEN werde ich mit einer anderen Software betreiben, zumindest bekomme ich da etwas schneller und prezisere Antworten. Da war vor ISP Config 3 wesentlich besser hier. Muss ich einmal raulassen.


Dann mach das halt, trotzdem kein Grund hier so rumzujammern. Am Support und den Antwortzeiten hier im Forum hat sich von ISPConfig 2 zu 3 nichts geändert. Wenn Du von Dir aus zig mal etwas neu installierst ohne dazu aufgefordert worden zu sein anstatt gleich zu fragen und eine Antwort abzuwarten ist das Dein Problem und nicht unseres. In diesem Forum helfen Dir leute kostenlos weiter und Du bekommst innerhalb kurzer Zeit antworten. Wenn Dir das nicht reicht kannst Du ja auch jederzeit kommerziellen Support ordern.


----------



## bibabu (18. Juni 2009)

@vzcrsa:

Anhand der Informationen die du geliefert hast ist keine präzise Fehlerdiagnose möglich. Und schon allein deine Problembeschreibung lässt darauf deuten das du dich mit Mailservern nicht so gut auskennst.

Und wenn du zu faul bist das Logfile dementsprechend zu anonymisieren das du es hier öffentlich für jeden Posten kannst kann dir außer Till auch niemand helfen.


----------

